# Renthal Fatbar & Duo stem,any good,any reviews???



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I was thinking of buying the Renthal Fatbar at 38mm rise,780mm width,(might cut down a bit?) and the Renthal Duo stem for my AM Nomad...I love the Alumigold color,kinda matches the fork stanchions.I seen this setup in a tutorial video being used by Fabien Barel...I know Renthal has been in the MX game forever and ive had good luck there,wondering about the MTB product?


----------



## spec d (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got those bars on my 2011 Enduro. I've used Renthal for years on past ATVs & Motorcycles. With my Easton 50mm stem that has a 30 degree rise, it feels like my '92 Honda CR500 MX bike used too!

I am 6' 6" tall. I hate feeling like I am sitting "on top" of something. For me, Renthal has always made the best feeling bars. 

Pic attached


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the Duo stem and love it.
It is a bit of a pita, as it has a unique clamp system that makes bar swaps a bit more problematic. If you run one bar and set and forget, then no issues.

I was running a Point-One 50 mm stem, but prefer the Duo as it has a bit of rise that compensates for the lower rise of the Easton Havoc carbon bars I'm using with it. Fit, finish and weight are top of the line as well.

michael


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice lookin Enduro spec!What rise are those?mykel,good to hear,I will be running only the one bar!


----------



## spec d (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks socalMX!

My bars are 38mm rise at a full 780mm wide. 

Here's a side view for you


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice,the Duo stem would be a sweet addition!


----------



## cmihov (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice setup!! I just got the Enduro Comp 2011 and hating the stock bars. Way too cramped and hating the back sweep. Thinking of the same bars!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Seeing how Renthal has been at the top of the MX industry for twenty years I would have no hesitation in buying their MTB products. Nice liking setup BTW.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a Renthal ring on my SS. It's beautifully made.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Now running the Renthal bar with a Thomson stem! The Renthal duo was nice but I did not care for the look of the front clamp design and like the Thomson stem a bit better!


----------



## jredling (Aug 12, 2009)

Does renthal make a carbon version?


----------



## whiterider (Mar 18, 2013)

No they don't. I just ordered my duo stem can't wait. I hope I don't need any spacers. Guess ill have to wait for install.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

After waiting a couple months for the Renthal Carbon Fatbars to be in stock I finally got my hands in a set! They're Great! Lovem so far!!


----------

